# Helpful & Entertaining PM Information



## TheAnt (Jun 7, 2011)

Hey all, just want to share a link to a guy (Franklin Sanders) who writes semi-daily commentary on the PM markets as well as bits about currencies, freedom, etc. I have been reading this guys commentaries and using the charts he links to for quite a while and really feel I have learned a lot. I am no expert at all but he seems to know the markets and is pretty good at predicting where things are headed. I also like his humor and agree with his positions on the markets and history. Check it out if you are interested. There is also a good iPhone app that gets you everything you need.

Silver and Gold Prices
and
http://the-moneychanger.com/

oh, and the iPhone app:
http://gold-price-iphone-app.goldprice.org/

PS. I have never purchased anything from him or his PM outlet. At this point I believe the best buy is in high shelf-life foods  but if you have the money to invest this is good information.


----------



## power (May 7, 2011)

I sold quite a bit of silver when it was high. For some reason I don't seem to be in a hurry to buy anymore now that it has gone down. Don't know if there is something telling me to wait or I just am not interested anymore. Might be me just getting lazy.


----------



## TheAnt (Jun 7, 2011)

If you read what this guy has been saying we are currently in a PM correction that should end soon... maybe silver (which I am/was interested in) at 27.00 +/-. After which both gold and silver should begin to rise again. If I had a ton of cash sitting around I would buy in the coming weeks. Again, according to this fellow we are in a bull market for PMs that should last 3-9 years (if I remember correctly). Anyway, he says that PMs are in a primary up trend whereas stocks and real estate are in a down trend.

Again, interesting information -- and entertaining as well!

Oh yeah -- like I said in the OP -- I think that the best money is spent on stuff you can eat/use when the dollar is totally in the trash. The way things are going, dollar assets do not have a bright future -- this is especially true for stocks IMO.


----------



## power (May 7, 2011)

I took everything I had in stocks out a few years back. When I found out what really controls the stock market I knew my money wasn't going into it.

I agree with him. Silver will make a comeback. 

Real estate is a good buy if you are buying a home. If you are buying for investment you have a long wait.


----------

